# Road Tubeless vs Tubular



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

Which one better?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there's no way to answer that question.

tubulars will always have the advantage that they can be the lightest. i rode tubulars exclusively for years. i switched to road tubeless for training last year, and i'll never ride clinchers again. but...
for racing, (for me) there is no substitute for a good tubular on a nice, light wheel. 
i'm running my road tubeless tires at even lower pressure than i would ride a tubular, they are very comfortable and roll/handle very well. i use stan's in them, and i've never flatted one...except for the roofing nail that went all the way through the rim, so the tire sealed, but the leak was from the rim! i rarely flatted w/ tubulars, but the tubeless tires last at least twice as long. i like my training set up to be heavier than my race wheels, so i really notice a difference when i put the race wheels on. i have that now, a very reliable, comfortable set of training wheels w/ the tubeless, and a really light, stiff pair of race wheels w/ tubulars.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Another question*



european.dr said:


> Which one better?


For what? Lots of people rave about the ride qualities, and then others say they can't tell the difference compared to comparably priced standard clinchers. Lots of people say they never get flats on tubulars, but lots of people say that's nonsense. 

For low maintenance, durability, and cost, the answer is probably "neither." For those who find magic in the ride qualities, the debate will go on forever.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

For great ride, low maintenance, durability and cost; give me Michelin or Continental Clinchers and Tubes and I'm a 'Happy Camper/Rider'.


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have all three; clinchers (carbon and aluminum), tubeless (Fulcrum Racing 1), and tubular (Mavic CCUs). Tubeless is definitely going to trump clinchers in the future with more and more manufacturers making them. Campy, Fulcrum, Corima, DT Swiss, and Shimano all make tubeless rims for around $1500, not cheap, but not terribly expensive. Corima/Hutchinson RT1 has already produced a full carbon deep aero rim in tubeless as well, so I'm sure there is more to come as well.  

Tubeless definitely has a better ride quality than clinchers because of the ability to run 80-90 psi, which makes a huge difference. Plus, you don't have to worry about pinch flats, can ride them flat, or just insert a regular tube. If you have never pinched flat on a clincher your in for a great treat if you do. I had tire come completely off the rim at 25 mph and crashed. :cryin: The rim was also damaged, but still usable. However, if I had been riding my carbon clinchers, I'm certain that rim would have been trashed ($$$$). Also, there are far more tire choices coming our as well from various manufactures. :thumbsup: 

My tubulars are still the best ride. I carry a spare tubular, can of Pit Stop, and a small CO2 air. Changing a tubular has definitely been overblown as hard in various threads. I've changed them in 10 minutes.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The future*



kevin32 said:


> I Tubeless is definitely going to trump clinchers in the future with more and more manufacturers making them.


Yabbut, we've been hearing this for years. When's it going to happen?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> Yabbut, we've been hearing this for years. When's it going to happen?


When a tubless wheelset + tires is less than $500, you will start seeing them OEM on $4000-$6000 bikes. Till then, they will be a niche item.

.02


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

kevin32 said:


> Tubeless definitely has a better ride quality than clinchers because of the ability to run 80-90 psi, which makes a huge difference.


The myth continues. Take a nice tire like a Challenge Criterium or Vittoria Corsa, use a latex tube, and pump it up to 80-90psi.... and guess what... better ride comfort and lower rolling resistance than any tubeless tire in existence. It is also very tough to pinch a latex tube. 

The only reasonable debate between these three types of tires is whether tubeless offers any advantages over standard tires with tubes. IMO the inherent disadvantages of tubeless hardly offsets their advantages, and since the quality of tubeless tires is not as good as the best tire+tube combos, there is really no point at this time... unless maybe you ride through thorns a lot... then you can fill them with goop, and they will seal punctures better than a tube filled with goop. 

Tubulars handily beat them both in weight, ride quality, and handling.


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

Agreed. Hence why I said my tubulars (Vittoria Corsa) are still the best ride.


----------

